# Full face helmet on trails?



## proudrcf (Aug 10, 2009)

On mountain trails do any of you where full face helmets? On videos i've seen it doesn't seem like anyone does. Are they just for bmx or downhill free ride? I just like the looks of some the full face I see. Any reason I wouldn't want to wear a full face while mountain trailing?


----------



## Motobecanefantom (Sep 9, 2009)

i do when i ride some of the skinnier faster trails so i dont knock my teeth out. full faces are pretty handy in the winter aswell..


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

they get you cool looks when you on the road going to the next trail but other then that they are really annoying to were and it limits what u can see


----------



## proudrcf (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah thats the first thing I though of was your visual periphery...thats quite important


----------



## hebi16 (Oct 13, 2009)

i am also worried about loosing teeth and went full helmet last month.i wear mine on the trails, when it gets to hot from climbing i clip it to my bag.


----------



## pedro_sandchez (May 6, 2006)

Ive been riding full face on trails for two years now and I'll never go back. I use a Prime AL which is plenty vented even for those 100% humidity 90+ degree days of Kentucky summer. 

The only problem I have is that sometimes when you are on long climbs that really get the heart rate going you kind of start to feel like it is suffocating because you just can't get as much fresh air. In this case I tilt the helmet up so I can breath more freely through the bottom of the helmet.

The extra confidence makes all the difference on down hills and is a big enough advantage to me that I can fight through the difficulties on long cardio intense climbs.


----------



## proudrcf (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanx everyone, I think i'm going to give full face a try. Being a newb I may need the extra protection.


----------



## freerider619 (Oct 13, 2009)

I would rather wear a full face helmet then have my teeth knocked out. But I carry both. I use the regular one for climbing, and full face one for downhill. But I would always plan it. So depending on the trail that I ride, will determine what I wear.


----------



## Turtle01 (Sep 20, 2005)

Please be aware of the lack of validity of the peripheral vision excuse. Your goggle choice may make a small problem, but I'm willing to bet not enough to be a serious hindrance. Most of the peripheral vision problems are in a person's mind (like a placebo affect). Check this quote out from a government test agency that has actually tested helmet concerns:

"Helmets don't obscure vision.
In fact, less than three percent of peripheral vision is limited by a motorcycle helmet, according to a study conducted to investigate helmets and vision. All helmets provide a field of vision of more than 210 degrees-well above the 140 degree standard that state driver licensing agencies use to identify vision problems. Most helmeted motorcycle riders simply turn their heads a little more, if necessary, in order to check traffic."


As a side note: I have just ordered a full-face helmet for trail use. Regular helmets don't seem to fit well enough to me to prevent injury from a serious impact. For a helmet to properly protect there should be no gap on the front or sides. I have not found a regular XC helmet that can do that. Usually the rear tensioner is used to secure the slop in the fit.


----------



## proudrcf (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah turtle that was another reason for me to go full face. I've got a weird asian head and I can never find a regular helmet that actually fits right. Thanx for the advice


----------



## pedro_sandchez (May 6, 2006)

Just don't go with a cheap-o, heavy, unventilated one. Since you aren't using it for full on downhill duty you want the most vented FF available which as of last year I think was the Prime AL that I own with the Specialized Deviant being about the same but significantly more expensive. I also did some mods to my prime to increase breathability. If you are interested in that helmet and want some more info on the mod just hit me a PM with your e-mail and I can send some pics illustrating what I'm talking about.


----------



## selector (Aug 27, 2009)

I wear my BMX helmet (pryme) on my BMXer around the hood and on my MTB everywhere. I wear my TLD SE (motocross helmet) @ the BMX track and have often thought about it on the MTB, but I don't want to deal w/ the heat of the climb.


----------



## proudrcf (Aug 10, 2009)

I like the pryme al and ventilation definitely is a factor. Can anyone else find where the sell it online? I googled it and only found it on amazon. I tried all my LBS's and they don't even carry full faced helmets so online is my best bet. I figure i'm going to hit up a hat shop to measure my head and then go by the pryme gears size chart. It's not being discontinued is it?


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

"weird asian head" <-- this made me laugh out loud.

The only problem I have with full face helmets is the weight. It seems they are 3x as heavy as the average xc lid.


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

You get used to them.
I've got the Specialized Deviant and I use it when I'm going to be going fast downhill or when I'm concerned about how sketchy the trail is going to get.

For XC and everyday riding I use a normal bike lid.

One of my buddy's maintains that they are too hot and you can't breath in them.
My two cents is that they CAN be hot but that breathing is no problem.


----------



## kingsx (Apr 5, 2006)

I usually use a Hex on more moderate XC type trails and save the Remedy for the burlier stuff. Even then, I only wear the FF on the way down, strapping it to my pack on the up. I don't find either type lacking in peripheral vision but I agree that the airflow can be restricted on FF helmets. I pulled the screens out of the front of my Remedy and hot-glued the pad back in... made a monumental increase in airflow. It's just screen, so you'd think it wouldn't noticeably impede airflow but if you've ever slept in a screen only tent on a summer night, you know what a difference a bit of mesh can make.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD33 (Jan 2, 2009)

I wear a Giro Remedy full face here in hot azz South Fla.... I have no vision issues, but I will say it gets a bit hotter... I will gladly trade that for the pain and $$$ associated with busted teeth.... 

I saw a guy on the trails go over the bars on a technical decent (we have a lot of coral rock down here), and let's just say that it wasn't pretty.... 

You will need a few good long rides to get used to it, but now.... I would feel naked without it.... Kinda the same way I feel riding my motorcycle without at least a helmet, jacket, gloves, boots, and riding pants.....

To each their own............


----------



## jeffus (Sep 28, 2007)

I was doing some dirt jumps and a guy started jumping with no helmet and he was sketchy I made a friendly comment to him maybe it would be better if he put a lid on, he told me to go f**k my self, an hour later he was airlifted away in the air ambulance , no teeth , his mouth torn open by his teeth and his nose was spread across his face and blood coming out of his ears, so who knows what else was wrong, I had a piss pot helmet on but it made me think about a full face.


----------



## Texico (Feb 23, 2009)

jeffus said:


> I was doing some dirt jumps and a guy started jumping with no helmet and he was sketchy I made a friendly comment to him maybe it would be better if he put a lid on, he told me to go f**k my self, an hour later he was airlifted away in the air ambulance , no teeth , his mouth torn open by his teeth and his nose was spread across his face and blood coming out of his ears, so who knows what else was wrong, I had a piss pot helmet on but it made me think about a full face.


As a believer is social darwinism I would have been laughing my a$$ off rolling in the dirt right after he fell. Is it wrong? Maybe. Is it deserved? Definitely.

As soon as I get the expendable cash I'm going to invest in a full face. Right now I ride mostly XC though.


----------



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

On cross country trails I just wear a regular helmet. When riding more aggressive trails with features like jumps and drops I do wear a full face helmet and knee and elbow pads. 

I used to wear just the knee and elbow pads and they have saved me from injury many times, but as I started getting more aggressive with my riding and doing more jumps and drops my crashes were getting bigger too. It was time for the additional protection of a full face before a serious injury. Injury does mean time off the bike.

I strap the helmet to my hydration pack for the climb and put it on for the downhill.

The peripheral vision issue is really a non issue for me. Once you get used to wearing a full face it is a different experience. Sure you don’t have the same vision, but I find that I focus on the trail more and there are less distractions, it’s kind of hard to describe, but I do like it. 

I would think that if you are asking if you should wear a full face then you probably should.


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

jeffus said:


> I was doing some dirt jumps and a guy started jumping with no helmet and he was sketchy I made a friendly comment to him maybe it would be better if he put a lid on, he told me to go f**k my self, an hour later he was airlifted away in the air ambulance , no teeth , his mouth torn open by his teeth and his nose was spread across his face and blood coming out of his ears, so who knows what else was wrong, I had a piss pot helmet on but it made me think about a full face.


Wow, guy sounded like a deustchbag. I don't wish pain on anybody, but if the dude lives I bet he will have a different take on helmets. I really don't think full face helmets restrict vision too bad. It probably seems bad though because it also cuts down your hearing too, so it affect your coordination until you adjust which doesn't take too long.


----------



## mch0309 (Apr 9, 2009)

I wear my remedy every time I ride, I only have a 5 in travel trail bike. However if you hit a rock at 15-20 mph with your head, it is kind of a moot point whether your DH'ing or just doing XC. I worry a lot though, FF might be overkill by some people's standards. To each his own. 


Best.


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

First hand experience, same bike and same eye glasses:

Snowshoe downhill course, 14' gap with 6' drop, came up short at approx 22mph. MAJOR endo into faceplant. Gear was full DH with my motocross Arai full face(talk about seriously heavy by bicycle standards) helmet. Damage was 3 tiny nicks from my glasses and a scraped chin, which 30 mins later no one could even see.

Rosaryville State Park. Level ground, 12 mph, unseen 4" stump and improper shock setup causes another endo faceplant. Gear was Giro E-2 mtb lid and half gloves...shorts and jersey. Damage was 7 deep cuts around eyes and cheeks, bruised lip and cheeks, almost broken nose, major swelling and blackeyes for two weeks. Lack of moto pants also resulted in two seriously bruised up thighs. 

The impact at Snowshoe was 'stunning' in more ways then one, the Rosaryville impact was maybe 40% as bad. So to me its obvious the full face really helps. And I going to be wearing one as much as I can.. 

Bottom line: protective gear really really works but crashes can still hurt us


----------



## K-Hop (Apr 2, 2009)

met parachute. You can get it off chain reaction cycles. light, airy and full face. http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=17687


----------



## ebotto (Feb 24, 2008)

mch0309 said:


> I wear my remedy every time I ride, I only have a 5 in travel trail bike. However if you hit a rock at 15-20 mph with your head, it is kind of a moot point whether your DH'ing or just doing XC. I worry a lot though, FF might be overkill by some people's standards. To each his own.
> 
> Best.


Did the same for 3-4 years but now wear the MET Parachute in the warmer temps.


----------



## hebi16 (Oct 13, 2009)

I second the met, that is one sweet full face. more vents than the deviant, but you do look like a lost lacross player.

ive seen my boy take a hit in a met that I though for sure were "crap we gotta take him to the hospital" kind of fall. 

he was off the bike for a month but he still has all his teeth.


----------



## skottt160 (Apr 25, 2008)

proudrcf said:


> On mountain trails do any of you where full face helmets? On videos i've seen it doesn't seem like anyone does. Are they just for bmx or downhill free ride? I just like the looks of some the full face I see. Any reason I wouldn't want to wear a full face while mountain trailing?


anyone fast enough to make videos for other things than DH would overheat in one.


----------



## D.I.S.C.O (Apr 15, 2009)

I wear a Pryme for DH, All Mountain and XC. There are no vision issues. I don't climb with it on super hot days.


----------



## jscusmcvet (Sep 7, 2009)

Does anyone use either the Bell bellistic, protec auger or the Bell Drop? I am looking to move to a FF and cannot seem to find decent reviews on these helmets.

Thanks,

John


----------



## freerider619 (Oct 13, 2009)

I use the Bell Ballistic helmet and I like it, but I am sure there is better helmet out there.


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

I run a Giro Remedy for my trail riding. Yes, it's a bit hotter, but definitely worth the added protection IMHO. I don't have a problem with breathing either as the helmet has plenty of ventilation for me.
And I definitely disagree about the peripheral vision loss. Haven't used other FF helmets, but with the Remedy my vision isn't hindered AT ALL. Added bonus is that with winter right around the corner the FF will keep your head warmer...


----------



## andrewnielson (Jun 26, 2008)

I use my Specialized Deviant carbon full face...worth the money as its just as light as a normal shell and very breathable as well....


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

F**k Specialized for making their carbon deviant $350. I already sold one kidney, wtf am I supposed to sell now.

and FYI, the MET Parachute is impossible to find in a small. Does it even exist?

I should just cut ventilation holes in a regular Deviant or Remedy.


----------



## andrewnielson (Jun 26, 2008)

Kyle2834 said:


> F**k Specialized for making their carbon deviant $350. I already sold one kidney, wtf am I supposed to sell now.
> 
> and FYI, the MET Parachute is impossible to find in a small. Does it even exist?
> 
> I should just cut ventilation holes in a regular Deviant.


bad weekend?


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah, my search for a full face helmet has been fruitless, and none of the shops nearby have anything to try on.

Being safe is becoming an expensive proposition if a full face I buy online doesn't fit correctly.


----------



## andrewnielson (Jun 26, 2008)

Kyle2834 said:


> Yeah, my search for a full face helmet has been fruitless, and none of the shops nearby have anything to try on.
> 
> Being safe is becoming an expensive proposition if a full face I buy online doesn't fit correctly.


lots of stores online have a return policy....could always try that


----------



## Nadamamasboy (May 20, 2006)

The Parachute looks like it would work great, I sweat like crazy so overheating would be a big issue for me but I like the idea of keeping all my teeth!!! Anyone know of any deals in mail order land???


----------



## taswegian (Feb 26, 2009)

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Met_Parachute_Helmet/5360033697/


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

I always wear as much armour as the weather will allow.

Rack up the injuries in your club, how manyof them were on serious terrain?

I have observed that most serious injuries happen on easy stuff, 

top 3 most painful injuries
1: shattered pelvis - slipped on pavement 100m from the car - intemediate rider
2: knocked unconcious - slipped on a 5 deg grassy incline - expert rider on freeride bike
3: face torn open - skidded on a flat trail head butted a rock on the way down - expert rider - AM bike

2/3 of those injuries would have been prevented by a full face helmet. 1/3 armoured shorts. 

Most people armour up after an accident, learn from other people mistakes.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

The Met is an awsome helmet, but don't get all fanboy on it. If it doesn't fit perfectly, it will not be able to protect your head properly. 
It didn't fit me.

p.s. I may get a bit preachy on helmets, but when you turn around to see your wife fitting from a head injury on the ground behind you and you dont have a mobile signal you tend to get that way.

armour is good in a sport that insurance companies classify as extreme.


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

There's definitely deals to be had online....especially now that the 2010 stuff is coming out. You can buy last year's models for cheaper usually. I bought my Giro Remedy from Jenson USA for $89. I believe Wheel World and Price Point all have similar deals going on.

As for fit...I bought the Remedy in a Large and it fits my head perfectly. I rode Motorcycles for years when I was younger and always wore a Large so when it came time to get a FF MTB helmet I figured the sizing would be the same. Per the manufacturer recommendations, I measured my head as well and according to the measurements I should wear a Large, so that's what I ordered. It fits Perfect!

It's kinda funny. When I was in high school and first started mountain biking back in the late 80's early 90's I never wore a helmet....didn't even own one (I was young and stupid). Now that i'm older (i'm 36!) I won't ride with anything less than a full face...even on the hottest of days and for every kind of riding...climbing, descending, etc...


----------



## G4VNJ (Jun 3, 2008)

Too hot for the way up....but awsum on the way down, cant win really unless u take two...


----------



## G4VNJ (Jun 3, 2008)

taswegian said:


> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Met_Parachute_Helmet/5360033697/


so ugle, ugly in the photo's...even worse when u see one one someone


----------



## Enem178 (Oct 17, 2009)

Another newbie here... Hey Cave, did you find that the Met ran smaller or bigger than you thought it would be??


----------



## nixgame22 (Apr 10, 2008)

I just recently switched from a normal helmet to a 661 FF. The night I bought it, I rode around the city for about an hour. For the next 3 days I could barely move my neck, and sleeping was a nightmare. I'm 99% sure the additional weight caused the issues with my neck muscles. But, you just keep wearing it, and it doesn't hurt anymore. I would now feel ackward *not* wearing the FF while riding. 
I would rather be over-insured than under-insured.


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

andrewnielson said:


> I use my Specialized Deviant carbon full face...worth the money as its just as light as a normal shell and very breathable as well....


I'm with this guy on the deviant.

Kyle2834 - I have the non-carbon version. I didn't feel enough of a weight savings to justify the extra expense. I think the non-carbon version is definitely worth it.

-joel


----------



## Bronston (Sep 3, 2008)

I have been riding with a Specialized Deviant for over a year and I love it. It has great ventilation and is very comfortable. I ride typical BC singletrack, which can get pretty sketchy. This helmet replaced an aging Giro Switchblade. I am seeing more and more people on the trails with full-face helmets.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

Crashed yesterday wearing a 661 ff helmet. What a difference on impact absorbtion over the plastice ones. It's starting to feel lighter and lighter and no I longer feel claustrophobic! Funny how that works! Luckily I wore my body armor too! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wmass (Jan 22, 2009)

Here's a random idea: what about an ice hockey helmet? Yea it would look wierd but it is full face, vents well, and has great peripheral. I've never tried one while on a bike, but I have played hockey most of my life so I have lots of experience with these helmets. Sounds possible on paper at least, I think..? 

The drawbacks may be that they are not as soft and comfortable as a standard full face, and using goggles with the mask on would not work. Any thoughts?

After some quick searches it sounds like hockey helmets are not rated to withstand a hard hit like a bike helmet is.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

nagatahawk said:


> Crashed yesterday wearing a 661 ff helmet. What a difference on impact absorbtion over the plastice ones. It's starting to feel lighter and lighter and no I longer feel claustrophobic! Funny how that works! Luckily I wore my body armor too! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Here's a follow up:
the Full face is too enclosed for extended climbs, you re-breath carbon dioxide. You will overheat even when its cold and lose muscle power.


----------



## omegachicken (Jul 28, 2006)

Wmass said:


> Here's a random idea: what about an ice hockey helmet? Yea it would look wierd but it is full face, vents well, and has great peripheral. I've never tried one while on a bike, but I have played hockey most of my life so I have lots of experience with these helmets. Sounds possible on paper at least, I think..?
> 
> The drawbacks may be that they are not as soft and comfortable as a standard full face, and using goggles with the mask on would not work. Any thoughts?
> 
> After some quick searches it sounds like hockey helmets are not rated to withstand a hard hit like a bike helmet is.


I brought this up a while ago as well.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=560604&highlight=hockey

I decided against using a hockey helmet, mainly because they aren't rated to the same standards as even a normal bike lid.

hope this helps


----------



## PsyCro (Jun 8, 2007)

nagatahawk said:


> Here's a follow up:
> the Full face is too enclosed for extended climbs, you re-breath carbon dioxide. You will overheat even when its cold and lose muscle power.


Hm, to be honest, i never felt a lack of oxygen trail riding with my FF. Extended climbs.. its on the pack anyways, just as my half shell would be.


----------



## thrasher_s (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting one. I have more money into my teeth than into my bike (braces, couple trips to the oral surgeon, wear a mouthguard playing basketball kiddos).

So far no face injuries from biking, however, I have had a couple endo's where it would only take a good sized rock in the right place to do some serious damage.


----------



## ExCactus (Jun 29, 2009)

nagatahawk said:


> Here's a follow up:
> the Full face is too enclosed for extended climbs, you re-breath carbon dioxide. You will overheat even when its cold and lose muscle power.


You wouldn't rebreath CO2, there is such trace amounts of it in the air we breath to begin with that once you've exhaled it dissipates very quickly. You're probably thinking of the feeling of moist air that you breath in, say if you had a bag on your head. This is just breathing in the water molecules that you just exhaled, which is good if anything since water loss is a problem while exercising. Also, any increase in CO2 levels that is significant enough to be sensed at the cell level will increae ventilation, which will make the air in your lungs better match the air in the environment (the environment has a higher amount of O2 than in our lungs), so you'd be fine. And for overheating, that could be solved for by getting a lighter weight full face like a deviant.


----------



## PsyCro (Jun 8, 2007)

ExCactus said:


> And for overheating, that could be solved for by getting a lighter weight full face like a deviant.


There are also plenty of well vented FF helmets out there that are stromger than the Deviant. Models with up to 15 vents do quite nicely. And if that's not enough, taking out the cheek pads makes quite a difference as well.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

ExCactus said:


> You wouldn't rebreath CO2, there is such trace amounts of it in the air we breath to begin with that once you've exhaled it dissipates very quickly. You're probably thinking of the feeling of moist air that you breath in, say if you had a bag on your head. This is just breathing in the water molecules that you just exhaled, which is good if anything since water loss is a problem while exercising. Also, any increase in CO2 levels that is significant enough to be sensed at the cell level will increae ventilation, which will make the air in your lungs better match the air in the environment (the environment has a higher amount of O2 than in our lungs), so you'd be fine. And for overheating, that could be solved for by getting a lighter weight full face like a deviant.


Yeah I will probably get the deviant next. but I know you really rebreath the co2 a lot because it is captured in the dead air space behind the face guard. The front air vents don't flow fresh air during heavy climbing. I have removed the mesh and may even drill out the plastic piece. I only have issues when on extended 5 mile 1300 to 1800 feet climbs at lung busting angles. I can wear the ff helmet on lesser climbing angles, where I can get the air to flow.
I have had the above experience climbing La Tuna Canyon fireroad, in Sun Valley, CA. it was very similar to wearing a plastic bad over my head. I took the helmet off and climbed like a champ! power came back immediatley. just saying.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

PsyCro said:


> Hm, to be honest, i never felt a lack of oxygen trail riding with my FF. Extended climbs.. its on the pack anyways, just as my half shell would be.


I learned the hard way, after I took it off, climbing was ok. I figure if its a fireroad climb I can forgo the helmet. but I will bring the plastic fastastic one along next time also.


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

Do the 661 helmets have bad airflow or something? I have no problems climbing in my Giro Remedy. The other day I rode with an open faced helmet (so I could wear my buddy's GoPro Hero) on our usual trail and aside from the fact that my face felt kinda naked and unprotected, I didn't notice any difference in breathing ability. 
I am thinking about getting a Deviant though for the summer months. Just wish their graphics for this year were better looking...:skep:


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

atchipmunk said:


> Do the 661 helmets have bad airflow or something? I have no problems climbing in my Giro Remedy. The other day I rode with an open faced helmet (so I could wear my buddy's GoPro Hero) on our usual trail and aside from the fact that my face felt kinda naked and unprotected, I didn't notice any difference in breathing ability.
> I am thinking about getting a Deviant though for the summer months. Just wish their graphics for this year were better looking...:skep:


I have a 2008 model 661, it has a plastic shield, that has holes drilled and a mesh behind it. no air flow, but only at slow granny gear climbing speeds. It flows above that speed.
I agree w/ you about the deviant colors , the 2009 are ugo!


----------



## runjhike (Aug 24, 2008)

I know it's not a real FF, but I recently purchased a MET Parachute. I like the protection it offers and I wear it on everything I ride anymore, which is a lot of XC. I haven't worn it in the heat of the Summer yet, so we'll see.


----------



## jscusmcvet (Sep 7, 2009)

Ebayed a protec shovelhead for avery low price. Should arrive tomorrow. I am looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## anvil_den (Nov 6, 2007)

The MET parachute is a joke. Seriously it can cause u more harm than good.
Bought one and used it couple of years back when I didn't know any better.

I have actually seen the jaw piece crack and a guy got gashed on the cheek (luckily not thru the cheek) Later read the various feedback and reviews online and found many similar instances.

In any case if u ever see someone put on the Parachute --it's really ill fitting. The jaw/chin guard doesnt cover and protect what it is supposed to protect. Its just there to make an XC lid look like a FF helmet.

I trust my other 2 FF below


----------



## LilJr (Oct 27, 2009)

i like wearing my FFon trails better than my regular lid. just the other dayI was riding and went ENDO. my face would have been torn up had I not been wearing my FF. I've got the RockGardn Warbird and I love it. It doens't feel too heavy and it breathes really well.


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

*Full Face on trails, Breathing Co2*

Wearing a full face while trailriding is your perogative..It's your face/Head your protecting .I wear one when riding "Certain" places and a regular one for the easier stuff..If you can't afford both, get what you will be comfortable with..
I've face planted a few times without protection(as a kid) and payed the price each time with a Broken nose.. 4 times to be exact..I'm lucky it still works as well as it does...
As for breathing Co2, there may be some validity to that..It's arguable..Some chinbars are very close fitting like the Fox Rampage(Riding buddy has one) which might cause a bit more Co2 intake than say a Giro Remedy (what I have) that gives more chin room therefore more breathing room..Who knows..He seems to have a harder time climbing since picking it up
On the other hand you expel something like 95% oxygen 5% Co2 when you exhale so it could be B.S....


----------



## Plinkomatic (Dec 8, 2009)

Remedy on sale:
http://www.hucknroll.com/mountainbike/Full-Face-Helmets/100000739/group.html
They also are moving Troy Lee Carbon D2's and SixSixOne's @ 60-80% off every so often at chainlove.com
I'm switching to FF after seeing some uglyness on the trail.
Some things cannot be unseen. 
Yeech.


----------



## jscusmcvet (Sep 7, 2009)

Got my protec today. Might wind up taking cheek pads out and also removing screen from vent holes to help with ventilation.

John


----------



## Nadamamasboy (May 20, 2006)

Does anyone know about the sizing of these lids?? I wear a 2X-3X motorcycle helmet and am worried about ordering one of these online as I see they usually only go to large. I have no place around me to try them but will have to do some more digging.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

Nadamamasboy said:


> Does anyone know about the sizing of these lids?? I wear a 2X-3X motorcycle helmet and am worried about ordering one of these online as I see they usually only go to large. I have no place around me to try them but will have to do some more digging.


I ordered a 661 ff online from greenfish, the have a good return policy and they exchange it for an xl, even the xl was almost too perfect a fit. I made a couple of mods and it fit great now. most have a sizing chart, mm to helmet size. for example 62 to 63 mm circumference will fit an X large. I think they may all fit snug.


----------



## mnigro (Jul 31, 2007)

I have gone back and forth on this topic with a freind. I would bet money that a LOT more people would wear them if they weren't so self conscious about wearing full face helmets on "XC" trails.
FWIW, I saw a guy that looked like he'd been struck by an axe accross his cheak and his mouth was bleeding from multiple holes that his teeth made through his lips. This was on a "XC" trail here with very little climbing/descending but a good amount of large roots and rocks. I think that speed is about as dangerous as anything else & XC trails can be fast too.


----------



## PsyCro (Jun 8, 2007)

mnigro said:


> I have gone back and forth on this topic with a freind. I would bet money that a LOT more people would wear them if they weren't so self conscious about wearing full face helmets on "XC" trails.
> FWIW, I saw a guy that looked like he'd been struck by an axe accross his cheak and his mouth was bleeding from multiple holes that his teeth made through his lips. This was on a "XC" trail here with very little climbing/descending but a good amount of large roots and rocks. I think that speed is about as dangerous as anything else & XC trails can be fast too.


*+1*

If you're pushing it, get proper protection!


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

Nadamamasboy said:


> Does anyone know about the sizing of these lids?? I wear a 2X-3X motorcycle helmet and am worried about ordering one of these online as I see they usually only go to large. I have no place around me to try them but will have to do some more digging.


Sizing probably varies quite a bit.
I tried on a half dozen half shells and ended up with a Medium Specialized but it was larger than some of the helms labeled Large. My Deviant also from Specialized is a Large so going by the size would seem to be hit or miss. Going from memory on the sizes so I could be wrong but I'm sure they didn't match.


----------



## Spinning Lizard (Nov 27, 2009)

I have been using the Protec Auger, so far the helmet is awesome, originally got it for the cold months to keep my head warmer, but find myself using it more and more for any riding. Doesn't really do a great job at keeping the ears warm, has very good ventilation. No issues at all with vision, seems to make me focus more on the line. Now have been looking for full armor. Use the helmet for mostly XC riding, but in the last year have slowly moved towards jumps and speed. 

By the way we stock full face. Sorry you couldn't find a shop that does.

Spinning Lizard Bikes - Shop Owner


----------



## jscusmcvet (Sep 7, 2009)

Rode my local favorite trail today in my new Protec Shovelhead, mentioned above... Weather was nice with a temp in the low 50's... but I was sweating like it was mid summer here in central NC. Definitely minimal air flow. For the last mile or so, after any sketchy parts were over, I actually took it off and clipped it to my pack. Cannot imagine what it would be like in summer.

On a positive note, visibility was not impeded at all, weight did not seem to impact me and there was definitely some increased confidence, taking some more difficult, very technical lines, etc... and the wife said her mind was more at ease with my mug all wrapped up in that thing... makes a difference on her level of worry and my subsequent level of freedom... 

When I got home I broke out the xacto knife and cut out some of the excess foam in the chinbar that blocked the air holes and also cut out all of the netting that covered the air vents, including some that had the netting on both sides.

Hoping the next ride will be better. If not, it will be back to the drawing board...

John


----------

